# cheese logs



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

I am making cheese logs for gifts this year. For those of you who make cheese logs -- how do you package them? I have them freezing in plastic wrap and thought that I would wait until they were hard frozen and then vacuum seal. So far I am making plain chevre rolled in pecans and tonight garlic/dill rolled in pecans. I left some cheese with the kids on my way out the door for work so they could try it -- they mixed lemon into the cheese and rolled it in nuts, it was really good.

Vicki - I am still thinking about lemon flavored cheese but don't want to use white sugar. Any suggestions?

LInda


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I roll, freeze and the vacuum seal in tubing. Try adding honey instead of sugar or stevia.


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Jennifer - I hadn't thought of honey....great idea! And this is a terrific time of year for lemon and honey! 

I have done several different logs. some just rolled in pecans, some cherry jalapeno, some ranch rolled in dill weed, some jalapeno cilantro, and one that I found a recipe on the internet -- plain rolled in honey cayenne pistachios. Each kind has turned out really well!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Cherry jalapeno really struck a yummy chord to me - do you use fresh cherries and jalapenos?


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Cherry jalapeno is really yummy! I have only used the dried cherries, but use garden fresh jalapenos. I hadn't really thought about fresh cherries....what a great idea! I'll have to see if it changes the flavor much.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

OOh Linda you have inspired me... have to wait to get more culture but this week plan to make a bunch... will have to get hubby to try the cherry jalapeno, but I also want to try date & crystallised ginger, maybe with some lemon too, rolled in nuts??? I love pineapple with mint or coconut & walnuts too.... I'm going to try whatever comes to mind, see what happens - let us know any other combinations you try too. Happy taste testing


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

A friend recently gave me a jar of jalapeños & pineapple - she said to spoon it out and put it over creme cheese and eat it as a dip. It was wonderful, i don't know why you couldn't mix it into the cheese and roll it in pecans. 

Anne


----------

